# blue, blue-er blue-est!



## metallica (Jan 3, 2006)

my little girl is all grown up


----------



## Snipes (Jan 3, 2006)

There is no emoticon for what i'm feeling! Oh, wait, here is is: :drool:


----------



## Jan Laros (Jan 3, 2006)

Good luck with that mr. Hijmensen!


----------



## king7 (Jan 3, 2006)

Snipes said:
			
		

> There is no emoticon for what i'm feeling! Oh, wait, here is is: :drool:



agreed:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jan 3, 2006)

oh my god comes to mind! absolutely beautiful! Well done mate!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 3, 2006)

king7 said:
			
		

> agreed:drool: :drool: :drool:



and one more here


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats an insaine lookin T ! Im Truely jelous ....All i can really say is :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:  :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## SilentMercury (Jan 3, 2006)

Is that a male, too?


----------



## metallica (Jan 3, 2006)

adult male on the left, adult female on the right


----------



## SilentMercury (Jan 3, 2006)

Rock'n roll. I have to take some new pics soon too.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 3, 2006)

That is gorgeous! I love that species.


----------



## Lopez (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey man, nice T. Congrats.


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jan 3, 2006)

Very impressive...Have they mated yet?


----------



## metallica (Jan 3, 2006)

no idea, i did not hold their hands. male was in the females tank for a week.
going to feed the fem 2 weeks, the put him in again.

lets see if we can drop the price a little


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2006)

That is awesome, looks like a fictional painting! :worship:


----------



## becca81 (Jan 3, 2006)

Wonderful photo!  Good luck for a future sac!  

Now if you can just toss a few of them over the Atlantic...


----------



## metallica (Jan 4, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Wonderful photo!  Good luck for a future sac!
> 
> Now if you can just toss a few of them over the Atlantic...


thanks!

toss some over? but what good would that do? i still see metallica listed on dealer lists....:?


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jan 4, 2006)

amazing...did you both them together?....

Aaron


----------



## becca81 (Jan 4, 2006)

metallica said:
			
		

> toss some over? but what good would that do? i still see metallica listed on dealer lists....:?


Did you see the price?


----------



## metallica (Jan 4, 2006)

yes, i did. do you have an import license so you can import yourself?


----------



## becca81 (Jan 4, 2006)

metallica said:
			
		

> yes, i did. do you have an import license so you can import yourself?


I wish 

Hopefully these will become more common in the US over the next several years and the price will eventually go down.  Do you happen to know how many times they have successfully been bred in Europe?


----------



## Ewok (Jan 4, 2006)

What species are these pleasently colored spiders?


----------



## stooka (Jan 4, 2006)

*males as blue?*

i see your male isnt anywhere near as blue as your female.is this typical of this species?i got a p.metallica coming in week or 2 so just wondered.cant wait.that female is amazing:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SSW.com (Jan 4, 2006)

metallica said:
			
		

> yes, i did. do you have an import license so you can import yourself?




Hey Eddy ,  I know we have an import license!!      Let us know if its succesfull and we can see about getting that price down a bit!!    

Very nice pics too!!!  :clap:  :clap:


Joel Miller


----------



## Skypainter (Jan 4, 2006)

It would be good to get some more bloodlines of this species into the US.


----------



## metallica (Jan 4, 2006)

SSW.com said:
			
		

> Hey Eddy ,  I know we have an import license!!      Let us know if its succesfull and we can see about getting that price down a bit!!
> 
> Very nice pics too!!!  :clap:  :clap:
> 
> ...



Hi Joel

i will keep you in mind! but i have nothing to show yet... just these pics....

Eddy


----------



## metallica (Jan 4, 2006)

stooka said:
			
		

> i see your male isnt anywhere near as blue as your female.is this typical of this species?i got a p.metallica coming in week or 2 so just wondered.cant wait.that female is amazing:worship: :worship: :worship:


it looks that females can vary in color quite a lot. just look at this female from Ray Gabriel:
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=2999&hl=

true, males are duller colored..... but still nice and blue!


----------



## Scorp guy (Jan 11, 2006)

:drool: :} :drool: omg that is the most beutiful tarantula ever!!! you are luck to have something so ......cool....and.......BLUE! :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :drool: :drool: :drool: :} :drool: :} :drool: :} :drool: :}


----------



## smof (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, that is a gorgeous spider. I'm amazed by all the blues you get on tarantulas! Can't wait for the day when I have one of these, and a GBB, and an A. versicolor, and a Cobalt. Blue is my favourite colour


----------



## Yellow (Jan 11, 2006)

she's beautiful! I love poecilotheria.. but metalliaca is very expensive in Europa


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 11, 2006)

When I see pics of these T's I'm totally speachless. They are absolutely more beautiful then words can describe. Oh to be able to afford one of them. :worship: :drool: :drool: :worship:


----------



## GootySapphire (Jan 11, 2006)

how the hell did you get a good molt to sex them? Mine just tears it up. My Metallica never leaves it unshredded nor does my fasciata.


----------



## metallica (Jan 12, 2006)

but you don't need a perfect molt to sex them. even if the molt is torn, the spermatheca is visable... takes some searching trough a microscope but if it is female.. it is there.
that said, i never bothered reconstructing molts. i was fairly certain the one on the right was female(ventral sexing). and last molt proved that. spermatheca was clearly visible. even without a scope. never really had problems with molts of these. i had a whole collection of metallica molts. gave them all away as i do with all molts (mostly once a year to a school)

now the male and female are together again after a seperation of 2 weeks. will remove him again next week

anyone got some tips on how to get a sac of these juwels?


----------



## king7 (Jan 12, 2006)

stooka said:
			
		

> i see your male isnt anywhere near as blue as your female.is this typical of this species?i got a p.metallica coming in week or 2 so just wondered.cant wait.that female is amazing:worship: :worship: :worship:



how much and where from


----------



## metallica (Jan 12, 2006)

90 pound each from Ray Gabriel i would guess.....
here is his female:
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=2999&hl=


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jan 12, 2006)

how many inches (legspan) are they?


----------



## metallica (Jan 13, 2006)

the female is a solid 6"


----------



## tarsier (Jan 13, 2006)

the female is breath-takingly beautiful. can imagine how vibrant that is in real life  :drool:


----------



## vulpina (Jan 13, 2006)

VERY NICE!!!

Andy


----------



## SpiderZone2 (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pics. I love them also. Have a friend who will be mating them soon also.


----------



## Prometheusmum (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG Can I have her? :drool: :clap:  :worship:  :}


----------

